# Proxy application "Hotspot Shield" has hijacked my browsers



## Orun (Oct 30, 2009)

I installed Hotspot Shield, a 'free' proxy server application. It automatically launched Safari (not my default browser). Now it auto-redirects me to "search-results.com" every time I attempt a Google search.

My home page is no longer Google either. Additionally, there is an advertisement atop of every page I visit (it's not an iframe, it's just there.. as though it's part of the browser).

My default search engine and page are still set to Google in the preferences.
There is no extension installed. Hotspot shield is off and removed from my system.

If this were Firefox, I could probably fix this in about:config, but I'm not used to using Safari, and it's really annoying that it is compromised.

Oh look, it also hijacked my Chrome... so Firefox is the only one that averted this thing. Ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This program may of rewritten the HOST file, or similar. Be warned, OS X has several files it uses, and I'm not sure anyone knows all of them it could be.


----------

